# RecipeDB - JSGA Clone



## Screwtop (22/11/09)

Screwys JSGA Clone  Ale - American Amber Ale  All Grain               4 Votes        Brewer's Notes 90 Min boil. Add sugar for last 15 min of the boil. OG Must be 1.041 Final gravity will be low due to the use of sucrose. This beer finishes dry and is very sessionable.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      2 kg BB Galaxy Pale Malt    0.8 kg JWM Wheat Malt    0.6 kg Weyermann Munich II    0.3 kg JWM Caramalt     0.22 kg Cane Sugar       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      20 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 15mins)    20 g Admiral (Pellet, 14.8AA%, 0mins)    8 g Super Alpha (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     12 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         24L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.042 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.011 (calc)   Bitterness 21.7 IBU   Efficiency 80%   Alcohol 4.02%   Colour 12 EBC   Batch Size 24L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## fergi (22/11/09)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: JSGA Clone


 thanks again screwy.
fergi


----------



## Justin York (4/1/10)

I want to give your recipe a go but what is the water volumes for the batch?


----------



## Justin York (4/1/10)

Just found the the water amounts i looked with my male eyes!


----------

